# Random signature



## crkdshad (Feb 22, 2008)

Bored today, as there is no school..

V1







V2






v3 hahahaha






Suggestions? Want to keep getting better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Done kinda fast, so I think I screwed up the lighting big time


----------



## Ducky (Feb 23, 2008)

2 !!!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 25, 2008)

Yah go with 2.  Although you already did.  Love your sigs.

And Ducky, your sig still says Fox McCloud.  Just to point that out.


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

The first one, as it's a darker image and looks cooler, IMO...


----------



## Ducky (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Yah go with 2.Â Although you already did.Â Love your sigs.
> 
> And Ducky, your sig still says Fox McCloud.Â Just to point that out.




Whatcha want me to write? Ducky McCloud?


----------

